# IBS-D Cured? Bizarre...



## zebin (Oct 15, 2010)

I had chronic diarrhea almost every day for five years. I tried restrictive diets (eating more fiber, limiting dairy, choosing whole over processed foods, avoiding preservatives, colorings, and additives), SSRIs, OTC (loperamide, etc), probiotics, calcium carbonate, supplements, rx opioids, and more. My IBS-D symptoms immediately vanished after being prescribed an acyclovir for my first HSV-1 infection. A side-effect of the drug was constipation.It has been months since I used the antiviral, but my stools are still solid, and I can now eat all kinds of foods I used to avoid. I know that herpes simplex (and other viruses, like hepatitis) are known to trigger diarrhea, but I keep reading that it is temporary, not chronic. Could a virus be the root cause of my symptoms for half a decade? Does anyone have information on this??


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow!I might you go to the pharmacy and try this out tomorrow.I am willing to try anything....How was your dosage and for how many days?But the info says a side effect is diarrhea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aciclovir#Adverse_effects not constipation as you said.


----------



## shodan (Oct 15, 2010)

I was curious if you had any fever or fever like symptoms like night sweats. I have had diarrhea for 7 months now - 6 - 15 times per day (and night). I had all the tests (including colonoscopy) and the specialist informed me that I have IBS. I don't get the pain much that I see people complaing of but do get night sweats that go away while I am on antibiotics. None of the diarrhea meds have helped me at all. I have tried the recommended diets and foods to avoid as well but have had no change in the frequency. I am starting to hibernate at home or not eat at all if I have to go out or too work. Do you think you had an infection of some kind?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone else heard of this?Should I buy this med just to try it or does that affect me negative in anyway except potential money loss?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Siea I don't think you can buy it in the drug store. It is by prescription from a Dr..Here is some more info:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000533Zebin maybe for you the diarrhea became chronic.. who knows? I'm just glad that you are feeling better!


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

I have taken acyclovir before and unfortunately it did not help my D like you. That is great if it is working for you.


----------



## bzluva (Oct 19, 2010)

my doc prescribed me with a pill like immodium and i cant believe the change in me !! try it its changed me life back to normality !!!


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

zebin said:


> I had chronic diarrhea almost every day for five years. I tried restrictive diets (eating more fiber, limiting dairy, choosing whole over processed foods, avoiding preservatives, colorings, and additives), SSRIs, OTC (loperamide, etc), probiotics, calcium carbonate, supplements, rx opioids, and more. My IBS-D symptoms immediately vanished after being prescribed an acyclovir for my first HSV-1 infection. A side-effect of the drug was constipation.It has been months since I used the antiviral, but my stools are still solid, and I can now eat all kinds of foods I used to avoid. I know that herpes simplex (and other viruses, like hepatitis) are known to trigger diarrhea, but I keep reading that it is temporary, not chronic. Could a virus be the root cause of my symptoms for half a decade? Does anyone have information on this??


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Zevin-so how are you doing after the acyclovir? are you still well? do you really think this is what helped your D?My family member has tried almost everything, and the D still comes back every few days for weeks....Thanks


----------

